# Ram 2500 to tall?



## mmyer (Oct 30, 2014)

Help before I buy new cougar 5th wheel. Will there be a problem with how tall my truck is with the cougar 5th wheel. Anyone out there using this same set up?


----------



## campersam9 (Nov 1, 2014)

No I owned a 2011 Ram Diesel with a 4" lift kit and 36" tires. The trailer will adjust and it was level. Nice


----------



## krsmitty (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a 07 Ram 2500 (5.9 CTD) and tow a Jayco 5er. No issues for me. Rear end is about 2" higher with no load, but evens out once I have the 5er on it.


----------

